# Gurkha G5 Avenger Torpedo Cigar Review - Good gurk



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Love the bittersweet coffee flavors, and the dark maduro wrapper. A solid smoke all around.

Read the full review here: Gurkha G5 Avenger Torpedo Cigar Review - Good gurk


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I just got one of these and have it resting in the humi. Thanks for the info!


----------

